# 8 month old pitbull looks underweight



## Foodislife (Feb 6, 2017)

My 8 month old pup was just recently at the vet about 2 months ago because he had to get treated for a skin condition that made him breakout in a red rash and get these bumps that he would stratch untill he started to bleed thats why he has a few patches of fur missing. So the vet recommended that we give him these pills for 2 weeks and after the pills are done to change his food. The new food that i tried to give him which is purina broke him out again so i started to give him homemade food with chicken/turkey, rice, sometimes a raw egg, peanut butter, oatmeal, carrots, and beans. I thought that him being sick was the cause of looking so small and sick but even 2 months later you would think he is about 45 pounds but in reality he is 60 pounds. The vet said he was healthy looking besides the skin rash condition but i think she was wrong can anyone help me ?

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Foodislife said:


> My 8 month old pup was just recently at the vet about 2 months ago because he had to get treated for a skin condition that made him breakout in a red rash and get these bumps that he would stratch untill he started to bleed thats why he has a few patches of fur missing. So the vet recommended that we give him these pills for 2 weeks and after the pills are done to change his food. The new food that i tried to give him which is purina broke him out again so i started to give him homemade food with chicken/turkey, rice, sometimes a raw egg, peanut butter, oatmeal, carrots, and beans. I thought that him being sick was the cause of looking so small and sick but even 2 months later you would think he is about 45 pounds but in reality he is 60 pounds. The vet said he was healthy looking besides the skin rash condition but i think she was wrong can anyone help me ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Making a balanced meal at home for a dog takes a lot of research. I recommend getting him on something grain free kibble to put some weight on him while you research a balanced home diet for him. Select a kibble with a fish based protein and no grain. Maybe supplement with a raw chicken leg or quarter that has been skinned as well as some oils like fish oil and/or coconut oil. 
Reasonably priced grain free kibbles: Taste of the Wild and 4Health grain free

Sounds like your vet has decided that it's a food allergy. The oils and grain free will help with his skin as well.


----------



## Foodislife (Feb 6, 2017)

EckoMac said:


> Making a balanced meal at home for a dog takes a lot of research. I recommend getting him on something grain free kibble to put some weight on him while you research a balanced home diet for him. Select a kibble with a fish based protein and no grain. Maybe supplement with a raw chicken leg or quarter that has been skinned as well as some oils like fish oil and/or coconut oil.
> Reasonably priced grain free kibbles: Taste of the Wild and 4Health grain free
> 
> Sounds like your vet has decided that it's a food allergy. The oils and grain free will help with his skin as well.


Thank you for the advice, i think im going to try him on the taste of the wild. The ingredients seem to be healthier than the other foods ive tried.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Foodislife said:


> Thank you for the advice, i think im going to try him on the taste of the wild. The ingredients seem to be healthier than the other foods ive tried.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


I think you'll see some change in just a few weeks on that. For sure supplement with some oils. If you have issues with soft stool during the transition you can use a little canned pumpkin to help firm things up.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

PS. He has VERY soulful eyes. I can't wait to see him in optimal condition. I bet he's going to be even more handsome.


----------



## Foodislife (Feb 6, 2017)

EckoMac said:


> PS. He has VERY soulful eyes. I can't wait to see him in optimal condition. I bet he's going to be even more handsome.


I know it breaks my heart, i will definitely update you when any changes start to happen

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello Foodislife. I was ready to reply to your post but as I scrolled down I saw EckoMac already has replied with her, as usual, great advise. I fully agree, grain free meal and get wean him off of that Purina ASAP. It's really just a bunch of filler. 

Welcome to the forum! Likewise looking forward to seeing a new picture in a months time. I would bet there will be quite a difference.

Joe


----------



## Foodislife (Feb 6, 2017)

jttar said:


> Hello Foodislife. I was ready to reply to your post but as I scrolled down I saw EckoMac already has replied with her, as usual, great advise. I fully agree, grain free meal and get wean him off of that Purina ASAP. It's really just a bunch of filler.
> 
> Welcome to the forum! Likewise looking forward to seeing a new picture in a months time. I would bet there will be quite a difference.
> 
> Joe


I promise i will show pictures when he starts making improvements, and thank you for welcoming me to the forum

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Hello there! Again, I agree with all the great advice offered by our awesome mods. I feed all three of my ToTW Pacific Stream and they have done amazing on it. It's a good, grain free food that is reasonably priced. Can't wait to see your beauty once he gets some weight on him!

~Jess


----------



## Foodislife (Feb 6, 2017)

its only been a few days but i can already see an improvement which makes me so happy

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for the update. Sincerely happy that your boy is doing better. Can't wait to see how he looks in a couple of weeks.

Joe


----------



## Foodislife (Feb 6, 2017)

jttar said:


> Thanks for the update. Sincerely happy that your boy is doing better. Can't wait to see how he looks in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Joe


No problem, the more he improves the more i will update. Looking at him makes me happy that hes putting on weight.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Foodislife (Feb 6, 2017)

jttar said:


> Thanks for the update. Sincerely happy that your boy is doing better. Can't wait to see how he looks in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Joe


I dont know what happened but i went on vacation for 2 weeks in colorado and i came back and he lost a lot of hair on his spine. My brother said he bathed him in cocunt oil but i dont know if that caused him to lose the hair or not. It makes me sad that my baby seems to never get any better

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

It's the hardest part of letting others watch pups like ours. You can leave detailed instructions, but you can't control everyone around your dog if you aren't there. You'll have him back on track towards healthy again in no time.


----------



## Foodislife (Feb 6, 2017)

EckoMac said:


> It's the hardest part of letting others watch pups like ours. You can leave detailed instructions, but you can't control everyone around your dog if you aren't there. You'll have him back on track towards healthy again in no time.


I hope so, i just want him to look big and strong and happy

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------

